# PB CONNECTION IPHONE IPAD IMAC FREEBOX V6



## andest (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous
j'ai une freebox révolution, impossible de connecter mon iphone 4 mon ipad et mon imac
J'ai essayer avec les 3 avec les mot de passe d'origine en les inscrivants puis en copié collé
impossible.
j'ai essayer de passer en mot de passe wep mais toujours le même message, "impossible de rejoindre le réseau"
pourriez vous m'aider SVP
pour info je me connecte sans problème sur ma borne airport express et je la deconnecte pour les essais


----------



## KLI (11 Octobre 2011)

andest a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> j'ai une freebox révolution, impossible de connecter mon iphone 4 mon ipad et mon imac
> J'ai essayer avec les 3 avec les mot de passe d'origine en les inscrivants puis en copié collé
> impossible.
> ...


j' ai le même probleme avec mon ipad 2 et  ma live box2: en face de wifi j' ai un cadenas; dans mot de passe j' ai rentré ma clé wep recupérée sur le site de orange puis sagem, mais aussi sous la box connexion refusée; anecdotiquement j' ai connecté mon g5 en wifi avec les mêmes données et là connexion impec; dois je tenter une réinitialisationcomplete de l' ipad, vu que les dix rénitialisations resau que j' ai faites n'aboutissent toujours à aucun résultat( toujours le cadenas and so on
KLI


----------



## geenius13 (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,je voudrais savoir pourquoi sur mon iphone 4 le wifi se déconnecte une fois qu'il se met en veille?et se remet en en 3G


----------



## KLI (12 Octobre 2011)

andest a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> j'ai une freebox révolution, impossible de connecter mon iphone 4 mon ipad et mon imac
> J'ai essayer avec les 3 avec les mot de passe d'origine en les inscrivants puis en copié collé
> impossible.
> ...


et ce quelqu'un a essayé de rentrer commme mot de passe de connexion le code PIN?; au point où j' en suis , j'esayerai demain, là il fait un peu tard


----------



## louis92 (12 Octobre 2011)

bon, je regarderais ce soir, mais j'ai une free box révolution depuis peu et je n'ai pas eu de pb pour connecter en wifi mon ipad, ni les iphones...
le mot de passe est assez long, et le mien se termine par un "." qu'il ne fallait pas oubier de rentrer...


----------



## skulnet (27 Octobre 2011)

je relance le sujet ! Vous n'avez plus de problème ? parce que moi impossible de me connecter à mon réseau, ou alors c'est au petit bonheur la chance ...
(iPad 2, iPhone 4 )


----------



## sandsamanu (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien suivi votre post et j'ai un peu le même soucis chez moi.
J'ai une freebox revolution avec un PC équipé W7 connecté en ethernet. Je possède un Iphone et un Ipad 2 et je suis connecté sous mon réseau wifi. J'ai bien l'icone wifi en haut à gauche de mes précieux mais je n'arrive pas à surfer sur le web ou à utiliser certaines applis qui fonctionnent avec internet. Il y a des fois ou ça marche et d'autres fois pas. Lorsque ça fonctionne, le délai d'attente est très long mais lorsque je fais le test avec speedtest, j'ai une co de 13méga en wifi alors je ne comprends rien!
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution?


----------

